# Anyone want a signiature?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Heyy me please?
Ok so if it is not too much trouble could you make these pics into a sig and put the pic of Tess on the left, the one of me and chelsea on jack in the middle and the one of jack on the right?and if it is not too much trouble, make it say "Ellen and Chelsea, Best Friends Forever" Up the top and down the bottom "Tess and Jack" Thank you  Sorry if O didn't explain it very good lol :lol:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

they are awesome 
Could you do one for me?


























name Buzz


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

alright i will do them straight away!!! i will see how i go doing yours pintotess!!!!hehe i should be easy


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok cool


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry my computer a bit slow so they will either be up later on tonight or in the morning at the latest!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok sounds good


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here are yours pintotess sorry about the boring font my picnik won't let me use any other font!! anyway hope you like it!!! if not i can change it. i will get yours done tomorow redtree i am about to go for a ride!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow awesome!!! thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i am doing yours now reedtree glad you like it pintotess


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here is yours redtree sorry it didn't turn out as good as i would of liked!!! and pintotess here is yours but with a different font! hope you like them


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Can you do Joker for my friend Susan?*

Here is my good friend Sue and her horse Joker. If you make one for me, can I send it to her so that she can use it? Shall we try?
I will see if I can find some of me and Mac, but for now, just see what you can do with Sue and Joker. And I don't think she likes really flowering script. Maybe a more simple style, Sue is like me, in her 50's.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank youu


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

alright tinyliny i will start the now and you can send it to her for sure !!! no problem pintotess


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry tinyliny my computer is very slow at the moment so i will come back and do them later!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i am really sorry but my computer has stuffed up and it won't let me use picnik but i promise that i will have them done as soon as i can!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

alright my computer is working again.......yay so here is yours tinyliny if you want it done differently i can!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks I really like mine


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

no problem i loooooove the photos you gave me looks like lots of fun!!!!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Those are great! I'd LOVE one of Roxy. You can use anything from here(the different albums are on the right, by the way):
Flickr: hflmusicislife's Photostream
If that doesn't work for some reason, let me know and I can post pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sure thing i will do them now!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here you go hope you like it!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

They look awesome!! Could you do one for me please? My name's Kate and my horse's name is Jack. Feel free to use any pictures from my barn  Thanks


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

can you do one for me for me my barn? my name is kenzie and my horses names are tiger, blue, and noka. if you could do one pic of each horse id really appreciate it


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

okay i will try and get yours both done now!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry my computer is a bit slow so it might take a bit longer!!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> here you go hope you like it!!


That's AWESOME! Thank you so much!! 

Just wondering, but how did you get multiple pictures into the same image on Picnik?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry but my picnik isn't working so i will have to do your signiatures tonight!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i make a collage and then use the three picture choice!!!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> i make a collage and then use the three picture choice!!!


Ooooh.... Yeah, that would make sense.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Could you do one for me please and thank you. Take any pictures you like from my barn. They are all Gizmo, lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Caitlyn,

That is a really nice signature!! Thank you so much. I will see if I can send it to my friend. She will love it.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i will do yours as soon as i can gizmo!! glad you like it tinyliny


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here you are lildonkey sorry it isn't my best i ran out of ideas!!

also sorry blues face is cut out a bit i couldn't change it!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry peppyrox i forgot to post yours here you go!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

and here is yours gizmo!!!hope you like it


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! I love it thanks!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i am glad i was scared you wouldn't!! i was feeling unwell when i did it!!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much! I really like it


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

No problem glad you like it!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

I would love one, I have some pics in my barn you can use


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry quarabluver i havn't looked at this post for a few days but i will get one done for you asap!!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooh! I would love one too please 









Nelson aka Prime Target is his name


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sure, picnik isn't working at the moment but i will get the done as soon as i can!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No worries! No pressure!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I have finished yours qharabluver i will upload it in a minute! i am doing yours now MIEventer!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here are yours qharabluver hope you like them!!! i am doing yours now MIEventer!!




























sorry i just realized that i spelt europea wrong on the 1st one and the last one i will do MIEventers first then i will fix that for you!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here are yours MIEventer and qharabluver i am fixing yours now!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here are your fixed ones qharabluver!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you! I LOVE IT! You did a great job and greatly appreciated!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

no problem gald you like it!!!!!!


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Awww ty it's adorable!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

no problem really glad you guys like it!!!!!


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

Can you make me one of heartland?
Please. Would be so cool.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sure thing i will get it done as soon as i can!!!


----------

